# Inspection due Notice



## johng1544 (Nov 28, 2018)

My wife's Atlas has an Inspection due notice come up every time the vehicle is started. How do I get rid of it and what is supposed to be inspected?

I have changed to oil and reset the Oil change light already. This is a different notice it specifically says Inspection due. Thanks for any help. I did a forum search and only found one thread that told me how to reset the oil change light which I already know how to do.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Resetting Oil Change Interval and/or Inspection Interval*

I appreciate the above video to do the Inspection Reset, but here is the info in print from Pg. 30 of my Atlas Manual to reset either the Oil Change Interval and/or Inspection Interval.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

johng1544 said:


> My wife's Atlas has an Inspection due notice come up every time the vehicle is started. How do I get rid of it and what is supposed to be inspected?
> 
> I have changed to oil and reset the Oil change light already. This is a different notice it specifically says Inspection due. Thanks for any help. I did a forum search and only found one thread that told me how to reset the oil change light which I already know how to do.


Why would you not open the OM and read how to do it?


----------



## johng1544 (Nov 28, 2018)

thanks guys. My wife will be happy when she gets home from work.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

What exactly is the inspection that is due? Is it just oil change?? The dash message is INSPECTION due, not Service due (which the manual refers to)


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I just removed this message using OBD11 by going to control modules, Dashboard and set the following two values to 0:











Not sure if there is a way to remove it using some kind of button combination though.


----------

